# Hawx e-collar



## Chad Westfall (Jun 30, 2009)

I know there has been extensive discussion about the release electronics but has anyone used the Hawx Dog & Gun e-collars? Have you used them with dogs & releases at the same time? I am getting ready to get a new collar & i like the idea of one transmitter for multiple purposes but i just want to know if they are worth the money.

Thanks


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Havn't used the collar, but I have the transmitter for the bumperboy and it looks and feels very very cheap. Take a look at one and you'll see.


----------



## Chad Westfall (Jun 30, 2009)

That's too bad, I think in theory they have some good ideas. Anyone else's opinion would be great.


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't have the collar but I'm very happy with the new transmitter and receivers for the BB.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I had one to field test. I tried it a little. It seemed to work ok. I couldn't get the button (that goes on the shotgun) to adjust to different levels of intensity. Probably operator error. But the instructions were a little lacking and I never made an attempt to contact Bumper Boy for help either.

I am so used to the tube type ecollar transmitter that I couldn't adjust. I think for upland work on pointers it can be a good system. For those using dogstra maybe the adjustment would be easy.

I use and like the new BB electronics and transmitter. I also never figured out how to use the transmitter for dual purposes (launching and ecollar) efficiently. I'm not sure you can. There is a lever on the back that has to be switched to go from one function to the other.

My old boss is currently testing. I will get feed back from him as to how it worked on pointers.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Wayne, when you pick up your TT transmitter and compare it to the hawks one, do they seem like they are built to the same quality?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the quality of the BB transmitter. I think it is fine. TT and BB feel different because of shape and rubber cover on BB.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

havent checked on these e-collars myself but nothing will replace my tt collars. im like you wayne, used to my barrel transmitter and i even prefer my old 500 vs my new tt collar


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Their collars look identical to Innotek/Sportdog collars.


----------



## Chad Westfall (Jun 30, 2009)

I just ordered the transmitter and collar, I hope it is worth it. I will let y'all know my thoughts.


----------



## BMan (Mar 28, 2012)

They sent me one of the Hunter Trainer Pro models and I had no issue with weight or quality. It is a solid unit - I really like the collar design and may get a few for my other ecollars - The unit has a lot of programming options and the dog and gun is a great concept that will be nice come hunting season.


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)

Any thoughts on the actual collar, not the receiver? Interested in the flex fit.


----------



## BMan (Mar 28, 2012)

PocketLab said:


> Any thoughts on the actual collar, not the receiver? Interested in the flex fit.


I thought it a solid idea - especially for the price - the flex is a spring loaded section that uses smaill wire/cable (2) inside of the springs allowing the flex - great way to keep the contact points where they need to be - snug
this can be used with any e-collar.
I was told there was one made of rubber a while back but the rubber tended to get brittle and then would break.
This is a huge improvement over that.


----------



## Chad Westfall (Jun 30, 2009)

I got the system last week and it seems like a great collar. The dog n gun will work when steady to shot as it will be very accessible. The flex and the wings on the receiver seem like a good thought too. The wings help keep good contact with the probes and reduce the pressure the probes put on the dog. May be bs but it seems like it works well with the flex collar. Changing modes where you set up the transmitter to control a release seems a bit complicated but I'm sure it's not that bad, I don't have the new releases yet so I haven't tried. If the collar holds up I'd say it's a good system.


----------



## mattbehe (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been using the Hawx E-Collar system for ten months and it is a great product. In reference to the above post: The tension spring feature on the collar itself is great for knowing exactly how tight the collar needs to be in order to have reliable and uniform stimulation...I also have the gundog buttons on my gun barrel and in my stock which allows me to have a tactical advantage during hunting/training situations, in that I don't need to fumble around with a collar transmitter when I have my gun in hand... great system!


----------

